# Drop Zone Trailer



## honkers1

Hello,

I am new to this site and wanted to share some pics of my hunting trailer. This is the second year that I have been working on it. This trailer is a 6x12 v-nose 6 ft. wide (inside trailer height 6-1/2 ft). There is approximately 5-1/2 dozen drop zones hanging on the wall - I pro-staff for Paul Sullivan at Aero Outdoors. The plywood that is standing up next to the decoys has two turnbuckles on each side so it does not move and is hinged to the floor. This way you can put your blinds, birds and misc. hunting stuff in there and you can walk front to back without hitting the decoys. I also have a shelf with cargo netting up front for flags, robo ducks, etc. If I was to take that down, I am able to put 17 more decoys up in the v-nose which would give me 84 drop zones on the wall (I've been debating whether to do this or not). If I am hunting by myself, I can put all of these decoys out in 15-20 minutes. Some people think I am crazy - I think it is pretty cool. Hope you like the pics. Feel free to email me with any questions.


----------



## RatherBhunting

That looks amazing. Hands down the best I've seen.


----------



## HuntingGeek

I'm impressed as well. Was in the process of planning and buying hooks to hang some bags but after seeing this, I think I'm going to do a 180 and copy the design.


----------



## bandman

Do you ever have any troubles with breaking feet when you hit bumps or anything? Looks like it would put a lot stress on them, but I'm not too familiar with Dropzones and their durability.

Awesome setup!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7

Thats nice man! Were setting up our trailer right now and having a hell of a time hanging the 6 slot bags. If we had foot bases, I'd be doing that


----------



## aboller

Bandman, I was just going to ask the same thing. It seemes there would be a lot of broken foot bases , but who knows. I dont think that set up would last long on the old avery foot base deeks. Might be the ticket for drop zones though ! VERY nice set up though.

Adam


----------



## gamberc

wow this thing is my dream trailer setup


----------



## bandman

aboller said:


> I dont think that set up would last long on the old avery foot base deeks.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## honkers1

Bandman- No I do not have any trouble with the decoy legs breaking off or bending. The base of the decoy sits behind the 1x4 and the legs just rest in the slots. The base and how it was design is concaved so they can stand up and be very sturdy and stable in the field and in the wind as well. the decoy fits really nice between the wall and the 1x4.
The decoys ride very nice in the trailer, been to Canada and back and along the way hit some pretty good bumps as well. but what I had to do was put some 1/2 inch tick old fatigue matting that I got from work and put it in the slots so I would not scuff up the paint on the legs. Before I did this there were signs of some paint wear but I put the matting in and there is no more signs of wear.
Hope that answer some of the questions that you had. If you have anymore questions about this trailer feel free to ask me.
Hunt safe,
Honkers1


----------



## bandman

That's good to hear and props to that company for making such a durable based decoy. 15-20 minute setup time is amazing w/o having to have the trailer a mess and the dekes scarred up.
Again, excellent engineering and thanks for the explanation. Good luck this fall. :beer:


----------



## honkers1

Thanks you have a great season as well.
Get down and cover up. Hunt safe.
Honkers1


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet setup!


----------



## Horker23

Lovin it! :rock:


----------



## kberggren

Nice trailer setup, gotta love them dropzones!


----------



## cut'em

That's good stuff ! Looks Great :beer:


----------



## snowslayer

thats pretty cool.


----------



## TNESS

That looks preaty organized...love it, good job


----------



## double

sweet lookin ride javascript:emoticon('')javascript:emoticon('8)')javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')


----------



## stroshow23

Honkers1,
I have about 45 dropzones that I hunt over. I also have around 12 bags of ffd's that i need to keep room for. I want to have a trailer set up like yours, but I want to do it a little differently. I want to hang the decoys from the ceiling. I want to be able to hook the decoys into a sheet of wood and be able to use garage door runners to pull the wood out of the trailer part of the ways. Makes set up a little easier especially when all my Dropzones are bagged indivisually now. Any ideas on how to hang them from the ceiling? Thanks


----------

